

European commission "Common Charger" for phones - pietrofmaggi
http://onechargerforall.eu/en/

======
nailer
Apple's a signatory, but I'm not convinced they'll abandon the iPod / Phone /
Pad data cable. Maybe supplement it with USB charging?

